# low oil pressure



## david estes (Aug 4, 2018)

my Kioti LB1914 tractor has a distinct noise like a bad rod bearing checked the oil pressure with a test guage and its only got seven ponds of oil pressure at idle cant get more than ten at higher rpm oil pimp looks good and cant see any wear guages well within the limits pressure relief valve not stuck and works good rod bearings look good nothing seems to be plugged am going to pull the main bearings and check the cam does the cam have bearings or does it run in the block like some older engines anyone had this problem


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, September's contest will start in a few days. Please be sure to add your vote for this months Tractor of the Month when it starts, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm going to just guess, but I'd bet that the cam does have insert bearings. I had a motor years ago that suffered from low oil pressure up till the cam of all things seized and snapped the cam in two.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe you have the 927cc Daedong 3C093D diesel. If so, it has no cam bearings. But do check with your Kioti dealer, because that engine was right in the end of the old emission regulations, and the last of them may have been changed. 

If you already have a distinct knock it will likely be more economical to replace the engine than to repair. The spring on the ball pressure relief gets tired on these, and dirty oil creates excessive oil pump clearances. 

Cut your old oil filter open and inspect it for particles of metal. Also check the sludge in the bottom of the oil pan. Metal in either or both will mean engine replacement is likely required.

You could try some 40 wt straight grade oil and if the knock goes away and oil pressure goes back up to 45 psi, it will be the oil pump. Changing the pump may solve the problem as long as there is no metal in the filter or pan.


----------

